# 00170 for urethroplasty!?!



## JWash618 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello!
I have a doctor wanting to use 00170 for a urethroplasty because he obtained a buccal graft.
It is my understanding that you cannot code the site that the graft came from, but rather the site that the graft is GOING.
Is this correct?


----------



## ALALA (Aug 10, 2011)

You are correct. You should be coding for where it's going to not from.   If you were to send a claim in w/ the 00170 with a urinary dio, you won't be paid.  You're sites must match.


----------



## JWash618 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you!!!


----------

